# Lots of Pictures of my Baby



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Waffles will be four months on 23rd of this month! Growing up so quick









When we first got her









In my bedside drawer!









Looks like she is smiling









aaaw cuddles









She doesn't like this snowman I don't think! She ripped its nose off


















Of all the beds you have why do you have to push my photos out of the way and sleep up there!!!!!









And why do you insist on jumping on my laptop as soon as my back is turned??









She fell between my leg and the arm of the sofa and decided to just stay there! LAZY!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she's adorable!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pics,,awww she is a sweetie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Awwwww how adorable!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cute mischief face she has


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless,she is beautiful. xxxxx


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous...love the one of her on the laptop. Mine have a thing about the computer too....they can't understand why it takes up so much of my time!!!

Lou
X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous...love the one of her on the laptop. Mine have a thing about the computer too....they can't understand why it takes up so much of my time!!!
> 
> Lou
> X


Kittens are for laps not laptops!  Waffles has got a lovely smile. she's very pretty and nosy too by the looks of it!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaaww! your photos are great


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless, she's lovely. Fab name too, lol*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful kitten hun  xxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a lovely little kitten so cute. 

Sue


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww lovely!!! i cant believe shes still so young though i always thought she was older than 4 months!! shes stilla little baby bless her!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

joote said:


> awww lovely!!! i cant believe shes still so young though i always thought she was older than 4 months!! shes stilla little baby bless her!!


... this is a really old post... not sure why it is back at the top


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Waffles at her finest! Couldn't even choose a favourite as there's too many!

I did think when i read this though, 'Waffles is only 4 months old!?' Thanks to whoever bumped it up though, i joined after waffles had grown!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

brilliant photos, lovely to see more of waffles, i love her name, i dint realise she was only four months old, bless


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

mckitty said:


> brilliant photos, lovely to see more of waffles, i love her name, i dint realise she was only four months old, bless


Thank you  No, this is an old post that has been bumped up I don't know why. She is actually nine months now


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Very cute, what a lovely selection of photos.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww she is so cute, i love her xx


----------



## Danlit (Mar 24, 2009)

arrhh! this is very similiar to my cat! look at my designs.


----------

